# كلمات ترنيمة امدح في البتول مريم



## حياة بالمسيح (13 ديسمبر 2016)

أمدح فى البتول وأشرح عنها وأقول
أنت أصل الأصول يا جوهر مكنون
بك يا نعمتنا وخلاص جنسنا 
قد بلغنا المنى ونحن فرحون
تجسد الإبن بثبات من فخر البنات 
صلب عنا ومات عند الإقرانيون 
ثمرة العيون هى ابنة صهيون 
أعدائى يقولون إنى بحبك مفتون . وسبانى 
سبانى حبك يا فخر الرتب موسى رآكِ يا مريم عجب من عجب 
والقناديل فضة بتضوى والصلبان دهب 
وده مدحى ده مدحى فى البتول زاد قلبى فرح 
واللى يمدحها على طول على طول قلبه ينشرح 
يا قبة موسى يا مريم يا شورية هارون . 
جاكِ غبريال ببشاير وأقوال 
وقبلتى ما قال وهو سر مكنون . 
حويت الثمرة وهو رب القدرة 
وصرتِ سماء مقمرة يا إبنة صهيون 
خلصتِ آدم بعد أن كان نادم 
وعتقتى العالم من كيد الأركون 
دائم التمجيد تجسد وهو الوحيد 
لأجل خلاص العبيد من الأسر والسجون .
ذكر داوود عنكِ أن الملك أشتهى حسنك
وتجسد منكِ رب العرش المكنون 
ربوات ثم ألوف من حول العرش وقوف 
وطوائف وصفوف وشهداء متصلون 
زالت عنا الأحزان وسرنا فى إطمئنان 
بك يا قرة الأعيان ونحن بك فرحون 
سالومة شهدت بأن العدرا ولدت 
آمنت وأعتقدت بالسر المكنون 
موسى الكليم إذ فى سفر التكوين القويم 
قال رآك يعقوب العظيم كسلم بالبهاء مقرون
شهد عنك الرؤوس أنك شفيعة النفوس
يابكر وعروس كما تنبأ النبيون 
صاح هوشع وخبر بأن يسوع يظهر 
شبه ندى ومطر تحتار فيه الواصفون 
ضل بحواء آدم فصار يبكى نادم 
خرج عريان هائم ولولا ابنك لدام فى شجون 
نورك قد أشرق وفى الظلمة أبرق 
وغصنك قد أورق فجنى ثمار المسيحيون 
طوباك يا سما حيرت العلماء
فلاسفة مع حكماء فى وصفك يتكلمون 
ظهر منك الإله المتعالى فى سماه 
وملئ لبن ثدييك فاه كما يفعل المخلوقون 
علا حسنك لأن يسوع إبنك 
وحملته بطنك فخلص به البشريون . 
غالت فيكِ المداح يا بهجة الأرواح
ده اللى يمدح يكون دايماً فى نجاح 
وقوله صحيح موزون 
فوزت بغفور ربى وهو قصدى وطلبى
يسوع وأمه حسبى حتى بكِ من الفائزين أكون 
قديم أزلى دائم مات لمحو المآثم 
وأستيقظ كالنائم 
وبدا تلاميذه يكرزون 
كرز فى الأقطار أولئك الرسل الأحبار 
نادوا بالاستبشار وعجائب يصنعون . 
لكِ كل التعظيم يا إبنة يواقيم 
حملت السر العظيم 
ووضعتيه يا قرة العيون 
موسى ودانيال ضربا فيكِ الأمثال 
ونطقا بصحيح الأقوال فى حبلك يا إبنة صهيون 
نورت الأكوان يا فخر الأزمان 
لولاكِ ماكان كل الخلائق يعتقون . 
هدايا ألوان جاءت بها الأعيان ذهب ومر ولبان .
لها المجوس حاملون . 
وسجدوا للمولود الرب المعبود 
وهيرودس خائف مجهود وجنده مندهشون 
لا تهملى فى ذلك كل حين ولادك الخطاه المساكين 
شفاعتك الآن وكل آن ويوم الدين أرجوها أنا والمؤمنين 
يا سيدة الأبكار يا من لك الشرف والفخار
اسعفينا بالنجده والانتصار على من بنا يمكرون
نسأل منك الغفران وقوة مع ايمان 
وحصول شعبك على إطمئنان يوم الخلائق يحشرون 
وبعودة الأيام يا فخر الآنام وبحبك ما ننام بل نسهر ونسبح
يا أمنا يا عدراااا أحنا أولادك
أشفعى فينا أشفعى أشفعى صرتى أم القدوس 
تحملك الكاروبيم راعينا بعيون كل أيامنا 
يا أمنا يا عدراااا أحنا اولادك أشفعى فينا أشفعى أشفعى كل سنة وأنتم فرحانين وبشفاعة العدرا أم النور حبيبتنا كلنا محاطين


----------

